# Another Trump Condo-Hotel in Trouble!



## pwrshift (Nov 19, 2012)

Toronto!  Investors want their money back:

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1103497--investors-fight-to-back-out-of-trump-tower


----------



## GregGH (Nov 21, 2012)

we should dig out  our old posts from High Country Club -- just for old times ... I feel the pain (albeit my pain was less than most )

Greg


----------



## MaryH (Nov 25, 2012)

Well Trump just licensed his name for the Toronto project and are not involved in other ways and this is not the first time his projects ran into issues.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Some analysis*

http://www.kleinutah.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/WebCondoHotel-RemediesArticle-Apr708.doc

concept great for the developer.

stephen


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 27, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> http://www.kleinutah.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/WebCondoHotel-RemediesArticle-Apr708.doc
> 
> concept great for the developer.
> 
> stephen




But the company said I could sell it later for unknown price or rent it out or other monetary proposition. Is it a security- particularly the points, subject to each States Securities Division and the SEC.

  shall not constitute an offer to sell or the solicitation of an offer to buy, nor shall there be any sale of these securities in any state or jurisdiction in which such an offer, solicitation or sale would be unlawful prior to the registration or qualification under the securities laws of any such state or jurisdiction

who knows for now?


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 27, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> http://www.kleinutah.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/WebCondoHotel-RemediesArticle-Apr708.doc
> 
> concept great for the developer.
> 
> stephen



from that article "

CONCLUSION   The large mansion built by William J. Howey in 1927 still stands today.  It is a testament to the wealth he created when he sold high-priced property to others and also retained a share of profits from how his company used that property.  In the end, the courts held him accountable.  Today’s owners of condo-hotel units should expect the same result.  Real estate investments where the investor must rely on the seller to manage the property must be free of misrepresentations and fraudulent practices.  *Developers and hotel managers should act as fiduciaries for buyers of units in their properties*.  "

In TS land and public companies DRII , VAC, the developers are beholden to the shareholders not the ts owners (weeks and points) and  they are not acting in a fiduciary manner to the buyers of their product. Then resale points it even gets murkier-imo- but what do I know?  They have pockets and maybe it is a stretch too far to make a case.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2014)

A good name is worth a lot in the hotel branding name. What is wrong with Trump name ?


----------

